# اهمية الشمعة



## KOKOMAN (1 يونيو 2009)

ماحدش سال نفسه احنا ليه بنصلى بالشمع؟​​​​اية لزمة الشمع فى الصلاة؟​
لية بنحط شمع قدام الايقونات؟​
لية بنحط شمع عند منجلية واحنا بنقرا الانجيل؟
​​ولية عند المذبح؟

كل الاسئلة دى هنجاوب عليها


الشمعة ليها رموز كتير اوى فى الكنيسة

اولا :بترمز للبشرية التى بترتعد لما بتشوف الله

ذابت الجبال مثل الشمع قدام الرب قدام سيد الارض كلها

مزمور 5:96

ثانيا :بترمز للاولاد الله

فليضئ نوركم هكذا قدام الناس لكي يروا اعمالكم الحسنة و يمجدوا اباكم الذي في السماوات*
متى 16:5

ثالثا :بترمز للعذرا
الشمعة الموقدة أمام أيقونة العذراء تعلن ان هذه هى ام النور

يوحنا الدرجى

رابعا :بترمز للقديسين

القديسن بيحملو صليب العذاب لكى ينرو للعالم
ايضا الشمعة تذوب لكى تنير للعالم

عشان كدا بنحط شمع قدام ايقونات القديسين

خامسا :بترمز للفداء

لهب الشمعة بيشبه اللاهوت النار الاكلة

والفتيل بيرمز للناسوت المتفحم البسيط

متحدين ببعض لكى يتم الفداء

والشمعة تذوب مثل الخطايا

ان كانت خطاياكم كالقرمز تبيض كالثلج

اشعيا 18:1


لية بنحط شمعتين واحنا بنقرا الانجيل؟

رمز للعهدين لان المسيح فى العهد القديم اترمز رموز كتير فى العهد القديم
وفى العهد الجديد اتنفذت هذة النبوات والرموز

لية بنحط شمعتين عند المذبح؟

يرمز الىالملاكين اللى كانو عند القبر​


----------



## مورا مارون (1 يونيو 2009)

حلووووووووووووووووو  كوكو كنت عم فكر اليوم بنفس الموضوع 
وسألت حالي ليش

شكرااا للجواب​


----------



## HappyButterfly (1 يونيو 2009)

ميرسى كتير يا كوكو موضوع رائع 
المسيح يبارك حياتك


----------



## happy angel (1 يونيو 2009)

*فليضئ نوركم هكذا قدام الناس لكي يروا اعمالكم الحسنة و يمجدوا اباكم الذي في السماوات*
متى 16:5*​
*ميرسى كوكو موضوع رااائع جدااا

ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## amad_almalk (3 يونيو 2009)

*موضوع حلو *
*شكرا يا كوكو*
*ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 يونيو 2009)

مورا مارون قال:


> حلووووووووووووووووو كوكو كنت عم فكر اليوم بنفس الموضوع
> 
> وسألت حالي ليش​
> 
> شكرااا للجواب​


 
ميرررسى على مرووورك يا مورا ​​ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 يونيو 2009)

didi adly قال:


> ميرسى كتير يا كوكو موضوع رائع
> المسيح يبارك حياتك


 
ميرررسى على مرووورك يا ديدى ​​ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 يونيو 2009)

happy angel قال:


> *فليضئ نوركم هكذا قدام الناس لكي يروا اعمالكم الحسنة و يمجدوا اباكم الذي في السماوات**​
> *متى 16:5*​
> *ميرسى كوكو موضوع رااائع جدااا*​
> 
> *ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


 
ميرررسى على مرووورك يا هابى​​ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 يونيو 2009)

amad_almalk قال:


> *موضوع حلو *
> 
> *شكرا يا كوكو*
> 
> *ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*​


 
ميرررسى على مرووورك يا عماد​​ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (4 يونيو 2009)

*ميييييييييييييييرسى ليك يا كوكو
موضوع جميل جدا
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 يونيو 2009)

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا بنت العدرا​​ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------

